# WPB overnighter cancelled Lousy weather.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have cancelled the trip on WPB this weekend due to lousy forecast. There wont be much fun out there this weekend. Steve.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

:-(
'
'
'
'


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Spewing steve,
I was looking fwd to the report full of gr8 gummy pics and a big mulloway hanging over that yak of yours. My brother surfs the isalnd and reckons he knows a spot at shellies beach that we can launch from with no white was or breaking waves. Reckons some good reef out the back of kilunda. Fancy a crack at the big blue bass strait. My plan was to hit powlet river first for 30 mins burley up catch a heap of small mullet and take em out, hook em up live and see what runs away with them. I will do a look and see mission on he launch b4 we take it on. What do you think, have you fished this area?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah sorry to see the conditions turn so poorly Steve ...

I like ya planning there Squizzy - be keeping a damn close eye out for that trip :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm , the rain they said would be here early this morning hasn't arrived yet.

Squizy , your plan sounds a good one.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I was looking forward to that report Steve...hard to say no to a trip and pull out but wise in the end I guess. Me thinks ya back up plan is up and running at the back of ya head :wink:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Spot on Poddy, in an effort to salvage something from my non transferable brownie points I headed down early to check out the Bass river mouth. Tim suggested a trip there a couple of weeks ago but I dont think the trip got up. Was an interesting day, though not really inspiring and I checked the bay out for a few kms outside the mouth. Couldnt find any real definition in the bottom such as to say it would be better to be fishing here rather than there, or 1km over there either. Just a gentle deepening of the seabed. At the low tide, around 9.00 am the channel out of the mouth was very shallow, at times the shallow warning on the finder going off for extended periods of time and thats set at 1.6 ft. The river itself had deeper channels in places with depths ranging from a couple of feet to 15 or so feet. Anchored up in a few places to fish the rising tide and after burleying managed to hook a few mullet and bay trout and the odd whiting. Kept some for bait on a further trip. Put a livey down the whole time in case Mr Mulloway ventured past, however he was a no show. Had hassles with that grassy weed building up on the line and sinking down to form a clump at the first knot it comes across. Just the tidal push that piles it up and my guess is that it always happens.

Just want to mention that the whole time I was out I would have collected about 10 misty drops of rain and the wind was too soft to ruffle my hair. So much for the Gale force warning. Steve.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, found the same thing (re:weather), although I was kinda lucky this weekend. With the WPB trip cancelled and being all dressed up with seeimingly no where to go, I took the liberty to drive to Walkerville to fish Waratah Bay (Sat) and then hobbled over to Inverloch to fish that for the Sunday. I chose both these spots thinking I should be able to find at least some cover from the weather. But the weather was surprisingly kind to me after all.

I've been wanting to test my metal in some harsh, windy, choppy, colder conditions for a while, hoping that it would let me make an easy decision as to where to kick off my big trip - nth or sth. I figured this weekend a worthy suspect to put myself to the test.

I kinda passed. It rained all the way to Walkerville and as it did I felt comfortable enough to head out when I reached my destination but when I got there the rain abated, skies parted and it was all good to go - and stayed that way until I was started packing the last few items upon return. The rain gods were being kind.

At first I thought Sunday would be a different story. It belted down rain at my camping (read: parking) spot at Inverloch Sat night and when I woke in the morning it wasn't raining, but it was cold as hell and blowing a fair wind. So much so that I almost gave in and drove home.

But instead I went and had a coffee and a sanga at some cafe, sat outside, watched the clouds and figured it was clearing up and the wind was dying. So after finding a spot, peeling on the wet wetsuit and getting out there, for the most the weather was kind. No rain, no gales. Inverloch did end up being more challenging that it usually is, however. The wind was notable, but no where near as challenging as the currents. Was educational. Anyhoo, I'll write a report with full details within the hour or so.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm another confused by weather forecasts to the reality of today. Not sure about yestrday, but today I headed to Ricketts for a pre nightshift crack expecting 10-15 knots of Sw and hoping pinkies. Calm and balmy. Another lazy day mooching about and soaking up the sun...a fleece was overdoing it and a T-shirt would have been fine. If anyones feeling sick this week, the mid arvo salmon made an appearance and were working a beat between the Beau Yacht Club and out off the mussel farm. Also some squid about. I'll also stick up a report tommorrow.

Thanks for the Bass River info Kingfisher, it's one of those waters I've got at the back of me noggin to explore...HobieV and others spoke of Ep's in there...and I've heard of mulloway tales as well. I'm not sounded, so a detailed report like that helps heaps :wink:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Squizz that Powlett trip sounds like a beauty. I`d love to take some liveys out for a fish. Have beach fished the area a few times over the years without a lot of success. The long shore drift was always a pain, and a fair bit of kelp too. Have fished the mouth of the Powlett for the usual suspects and they are usually plentiful so bait shouldn`t be a prob. The beach launch would be interesting to say the least as the surf tends to be bigger more often than smaller. Not your namby shorebreak either, good HEAVY shories, like Flynns on the Island. That said, I`m in!! work out a date and time and I`ll try and work it in. You could just about catch anything out there. Steve.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I used to fish around Reef Island which is just north of the mouth of Bass river. You put in at the end of Soldiers Rd where it becomes a dirt road for a short distance.

Easy paddle to the island and a fabulous spot. Deepish water off the end and offers lots of piscatorial options. Nearly always done well there.

Met a local that fishes land based on the run in tide at Bass river for gummies of a night! Does well he says.

I notice Brendan Wing reckons the winter run of gummies wont kick off for another month Kingfisher.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Varp, have been keen to try Kennedy Pt for a while. That Winga sure knows his gummys, so if thats what he reckons then thats the way it will be. Steve.


----------

